
NIL again - martyalain
http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=NIL
======
martyalain
It's "Towards lambda-calculus" (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16970131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16970131)
) using {lambda talk}

